# Champagne Miniatures?



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 30, 2008)

I love Champagne in all its forms and combinations.

If you have a Champagne Miniature, please show them off here! I would love to see them.


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Aug 30, 2008)

This is a photo of my champagne filly. She is "Andromeda Champagne N Roses". I do not take great photos, & the picture does not do her justice. She is AMHA, AMHR, & ICHR registered.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 31, 2008)

What a pretty girl! Thank you for sharing her.


----------



## Margaret (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello, These foals are just a few I have confirmed thru the ICHR as Champagne, of our Classic 30" Champagne stallion.

The first is an 08 colt is an Overo/tovero Pinto Champagne on splashed white, named Max.

He started out with bright blue eyes, and we weren’t positive he got the champagne gene, until they turned green.

(










The second is a 6 month old 08 Gold Champagne filly named Amira.






And the third is a Chassic Champagne Colt we call Thunder, just born a month ago..

(I wish I had current photo's of him, as this was taken just a few days after birth)






Sorry the photo's are so big, lol


----------



## CyndiD (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is my champagne stallion, Rico...aka.."Ricky"...

He is a 2 yr. old this year.

I am so behind in getting decent photos, this doesn`t do him justice!!


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 2, 2008)

CyndiD, I am curious if your pretty guy has been tested or not? I am wondering because I have a recently gelded 5 year old that could be his twin colour wise. My guy is a buckskin colour (for lack of a better description) with chocolate points and amber eyes that were blue as a weanling when I got him, but his skin appears black. He sired 2 foals before I had him gelded, a bay filly and a buckskin colt (from a buckskin mare) with one blue eye. I am not an expert on colour genes by any means but I felt because his skin was black he was not champagne (thus I didn't have him tested). I can't tell from the pictures if your colt has black skin or not altho it appears to be quite dark.


----------



## SWA (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is our Gray Champagne mare, Rose.















Here is our Gold Champagne Pinto stallion, Rolex.










Here are some more of Rolex while at play, running and bucking...


















Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## CyndiD (Sep 2, 2008)

> CyndiD, I am curious if your pretty guy has been tested or not? I am wondering because I have a recently gelded 5 year old that could be his twin colour wise. My guy is a buckskin colour (for lack of a better description) with chocolate points and amber eyes that were blue as a weanling when I got him, but his skin appears black. He sired 2 foals before I had him gelded, a bay filly and a buckskin colt (from a buckskin mare) with one blue eye. I am not an expert on colour genes by any means but I felt because his skin was black he was not champagne (thus I didn't have him tested). I can't tell from the pictures if your colt has black skin or not altho it appears to be quite dark


Reinmaker, I never had him tested..he comes from a known Champagne line and had his champagne registry papers all done when I got him, I think I will have him tested someday...I am soooo behind in paperwork on all my horses..his skin is not dark, that is not a good photo of him...but the only one I had to post. Photos are another thing I am behind on. (I had some health issues this year and am just now getting back on track.) If I can find another photo showing his skin coloring I will email it privately..since I don`t have it online anywhere...


----------



## Meavey (Sep 3, 2008)

Ricco was already beautifull as a foal, loved the contrast of his pink muzzle blue eyes and otherwise still "bay" looking coat.

Snatched this from ICHR website.





http://www.ichregistry.com/images/Luv'...gne%20Ricco.jpg

I have one and had two champagnes:

Dobby is already sold but I hope to get a foal from him next year think pink everypne.





Dobby is a classic (black based) cream silver.






And I have my mare Chanel, hopefully she´s in foal for her first baby next year.

Chanel is a classic silver pinto.






Dobby also had some nice champagne offspring:

A gold-dun:






An Amber cream:






A classic might have silver:






And 2 more classics second probably silver too this year:


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 3, 2008)

CyndiD said:


> I am soooo behind in paperwork on all my horses..his skin is not dark, that is not a good photo of him...but the only one I had to post. Photos are another thing I am behind on.


LOL I seem to be perpetually behind on all those things but pictures especially.

Meavey, thank you the foal picture makes it very clear what the skin tone looks like (and yes my guy is still black skinned at 5). I actually suspect he carries a silver gene altho he did not thro it in either of his foals and now that he is gelded it seems to matter less what his actual colour is.

I do love the look of champagne tho, they so often have that metallic look to them.


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

* Oh my favourite color!! I just love those darker smoky champagnes. *




I love rolex!! Such a handsome man


----------



## SWA (Sep 3, 2008)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> * Oh my favourite color!! I just love those darker smoky champagnes. *
> 
> 
> 
> I love rolex!! Such a handsome man


Awe, thank you so much Ritz-C.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, they are all just so gorgeous.





And the combination of Silver and Champagne on Black is very striking!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Champagnes have been my favorite color for the longest!!! I finnally got one!!! Her papers are in the office she is AMHR, and will soon be ICHR. Running Creek Farms Jilleah. Also she has a colt at her side the MAY BE TURNING CHAMPAGNE!? Time will tell!!!

Heres a couple snap shots I have took of her, I really gotta get some good pictures of this pretty girl!















I love Jill, and her colt too, even if he turns to be a none champagne.:-D


----------



## Meavey (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice mare Sarah!

Do you have pics of the colt?

Champagnes are born champagne, they don´t turn to it later.

They are born with obvious pink skin and blue eyes, if they don´t have that at birth he´s not champagne.

Only if you have overo in the mix and the eyes are already blue and skin pink, because of alot of white it can be hard to determine.

But offcourse in case of doubt there now a champagne test.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 8, 2008)

Meavey said:


> Nice mare Sarah!Do you have pics of the colt?
> 
> Champagnes are born champagne, they don´t turn to it later.
> 
> ...


Ok, I have a couple pictures. I heard they turned champagne, Not sure if you can tell. I LOVE him either way : Prince of Silver:


----------



## Meavey (Sep 11, 2008)

The pic doesn´t work.





But if he doesn´t have pink skin and blue eyes he´s not champagne.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 11, 2008)

Meavey said:


> The pic doesn´t work.
> 
> 
> 
> But if he doesn´t have pink skin and blue eyes he´s not champagne.


Oh, well seems as though I deleted the picture from my computer



. Anyways he doesn't have the pink skin, so I guess he isn't. Oh well, he's still a little darling just as well!

Beautiful Champagnes everyone!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow neat very pretty color champagne

I would love to see more of them


----------

